

Pi Day 2015: a sweet treat for maths fans - oneeyedpigeon
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/mar/13/pi-day-celebration-maths-fans-language-memory-contests

======
oneeyedpigeon
Set your alarm for 3/14/15, 9.26:53 am :-)

